# Alpenlängsüberquerung vom Watzmann zum Mont Blanc (MTB Magazin "Mega Tour")



## vagus (15. August 2005)

Vor einer Woche bin ich von einer wahren Mördertour zurückgekehrt und dabei war die Tour nur ca. die Hälfte der im Mountain Magazin vorgestellten "Mega Tour" .
Wir sind in Bozen eingestiegen - haben uns also ums Eisjöchel gedrückt - und dann der Tour bis zum Lago di Orta nach Petenasco gefolgt (Bozen; Meran; Latsch; Santa Maria; Passo Viola; Lago di Como; Lugano; Lago di Orta).
Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass die Tagesetappen schon für eine 5 Tagestour ziemlich extrem sind. Trotz zweijährigem regelmäßgen Tourentrainigs konnten wir die Etappen gerademal so meistern. Für mehr als zwei Feierabendbierchen reichte die Kraft nie. Und auch auf Pausen länger als eine halbe Stunde haben wir verzichtet.
Nach diesem zugegebenermassen Landschaftlich wundervollen Erlebniss kommt mir der Singlespeeder der die Tour mit Starrgabel bestritten haben soll, vor wie ein Superheld, der wohl über einige Trailpassagen geflogen sein muss   .
Für den von uns bestrittenen Abschnitt stehe ich gerne für Infos zur Verfügung


----------



## der alte ron (20. November 2005)

Das ist kein Superheld , sondern eine magersüchtige Pfeife die nicht ganz richtig tickt !
SiSpeed (igittt !), wie bekloppt ist das bitte . Das allein hätte dich schon stutzig machen sollen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenbart (20. November 2005)

mippelchen ist magersüchtig   


nee der isst halt nix   

und feilt den ganzen tag singlestars


----------



## Thorsten_F (21. November 2005)

eisenbart schrieb:
			
		

> mippelchen ist magersüchtig
> 
> 
> nee der isst halt nix
> ...



ja, den habe ich mal gesehen.
War auf irgendeinem Rennen,gefahren ist er nicht weil er zu besoffen war


----------



## tomfuerst (18. November 2007)

Hallo!
ich möchte im sommer 08 auch diese tour starten jedoch möchten wir sie komplett fahren!
ich hätte gern ein paar wichtige infos über die tour, eventuell ein höhenprofil!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir solche infos geben! 
lg


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2007)

hier dürftest du die infos finden: 
"Der Wahnsinn hat einen neuen Namen: Alpenlängsüberquerung" 

hier auf papier zu beziehen (7/05) 

allerdings würde ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen. 
sowas wie das hier kann ja nicht erstrebenswert sein: 


vagus schrieb:


> Für mehr als zwei Feierabendbierchen reichte die Kraft nie.


----------



## tomfuerst (19. November 2007)

danke!
aber die infos hab ich schon alle!
ich hab mir gedacht vielleicht gibts noch was genaueres!
aber danke trotzdem!
ich weiß, dass das ziemlcih extrem ist - aber es muss einfach sein


----------



## 13Andi1969 (10. Januar 2008)

tomfuerst schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich möchte im sommer 08 auch diese tour starten jedoch möchten wir sie komplett fahren!
> ich hätte gern ein paar wichtige infos über die tour, eventuell ein höhenprofil!
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir solche infos geben!
> lg


Servus tomfuerst, ich werde diese üble Tour diesen Sommer auch fahren. Bist Du schon weitergekommen, bzgl. Höhenprofil und detailiertere Angagen?? Höhenmetertechnisch habe ich schon einige solche Touren gemacht, aber noch nicht entlang des Hauptkammes. Merci für die Infos.


----------



## 13Andi1969 (16. Januar 2008)

Servus Rob68,

ich organisiere die Tour selbst, werde mich also keiner Profitour anschließen, da ich da einfach wesentlich flexibler bin. Ich möchte die Tour eigentlich im 13 bis 14 Tagesbereich fahren. Mit auf alle Fälle einem ganzen Ruhetag in der Mitte. Was mich sehr interessieren würde ist ein ausführlicheres Roadbook und noch wichtiger ein einigermaßen zuverläßiges Höhenprofil. Vielleicht gibt es da schon was???

Danke. Wann plant ihr den die Tour. Ich wollte so 8. oder 9. August 2008 starten.

Gruß vom Andi


----------



## 13Andi1969 (18. Januar 2008)

Servus Rob,

merci vielmals für die Antwort. Ich habe auf alle Fälle die Möglichkeit die Karten einzuscannen. Werde mir aber auf alle Fälle auch die Org.Teile zulegen, da man von dort auch immer viele Infos aus den Kartenlexikons, die beigefügt sind rausnehmen kann (Schutzhütten, Gasthöfe....). Ich selbst bin auch aus dem Großraum München, östlich davon -- Lk Ebersberg. Bin natürlich über jede Info wie die Tracks und Höhenprofile dankbar. Werde auch noch einiges zusammenglauben und an Dich weitergeben. Am besten wir tauschen mal per Mail die tel.nr. aus, dann kann man sich mal sinnvollerweise kurzschließen. Ich fahre jetzt erstmal zum freeriden, skitechnisch nach Frankreich und bin übernächste Woche wieder im Lande.

Servus dawei...da Andi


----------



## ulli123biken (5. Februar 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> da ich den GPS-Track habe, kann ich mit einem Zusatzprogramm ein recht genaues Höhenprofil erstellen. Ich werde mich da jetzt dran setzen und es dir zumailen. Ich habe auch das Buch vom Zahn (Militärwege), wo die Tour genau beschrieben ist (mit Ortsangaben usw.). Ich sende die dir mal als pdf zu, nachdem ich sie eingesannt habe.  Karten habe ich von Anfang der Tour bis Grenzübergang in die Schweiz. Den Rest müsste ich mir kaufen. Wenn du einen Möglichkeit hast, Karten einzuscannen, könnten wir uns auch hier austauschen und ggfs. so Kosten sparen.
> 
> ...



Servus Rob68 und 13Andi,

ich möchte gerne meine Längstour ab 21. oder 28. Juni 2008 beginnen.
Kann ich das eine oder andere von Euch bekommen?:
- Höhenprofile 
- Knappes Roadbook (nicht gps)
- Übernachtungs-Tipps
- Wetter-Tipps.

Wäre fein.

Im Gegenzug stelle ich - sobald ich lerne, wie das hier geht - den Link zu meinen Tourenberichten hier rein.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13Andi1969 (5. März 2008)

Servus Ulli,

sorry, dass ich solange nichts hören habe lassen, aber bin beruflich viel unterwegs... Egal! Der Rob 68 hat schon im Bericht oben geschrieben, dass beim MTB Magazin in Download vorhanden ist. Das stimmt und klappt sehr gut inkl. Höhenprofil und ebenfalls sehr gut ist das Militärwege Buch vom Achim Zahn. Ich glaube, das dürfte reichen. Wetter ist sowieso vor Ort abzuchecken, bzw. Grosswetterlage kurz zuvor. Der Fakt macht mir auch etwas sorgen, weil man sowohl Nord- und Südeinfluss der Strömungen berücksichtigen muss, und nicht wie bei einer "normalen" Überquerung hofft: "Ja wenn ich den Hauptalpenkamm habe, wirds im Süden schon schöner???!!!" Mich würd´s freuen, wenn ihr wieder da seid einige Infos zu hören. Meine Tour geht ca. 8. - 10. August los...richtet sich nach dem Wetter!!
Merci bis bald


----------



## mip-mip (20. April 2008)

Über jeden Berg führt ein Weg. Ich wünsche euch gutes Gelingen. 

mipmip

Tip: Wasserdichte warmhaltende Winterhandschuhe sind unter Umständen Gold wert!!!


----------



## schleifstein (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Rob, 

dein persönlicher posteingang ist voll , grins, deshalb per öffentlichem forum.

da mich die Tour sehr interessiert und ich ebenfalls innerhalb der nä 2 Wochen so etwas ins Auge fasse, würde ich mich freuen wenn du mir die dir vorliegenden Infos (Roadbook, Höhenprofil,  evtl. die eingescannten Infos von A.Zahn etc.) per Email zukommen lassen könntest, das wäre wirklich klasse ! Und dann noch die Info, welche Karten ihr euch besorgt hattet. also alles, was man per email so verschicken kann  (bin auch in münchen, vielleicht könnten wir mal telefonieren ? gib mir mal deine nr, dann rufe ich durch)

Meine Email: stephan.hrozek "at" gmx.net

Wäre dir super dankbar wenn das klappt !

p.s.: sind die letzten 3 tage wirklich 9000hm und 900 !!!! km ??

lg stephan


----------



## feuersocke (27. Juli 2008)

schleifstein schrieb:


> Hi p.s.: sind die letzten 3 tage wirklich 9000hm und 900 !!!! km ??


Das kann ja kaum sein - überleg mal: die gesamte Strecke von Berchtesgaden bis Chamonix sind ja ca. 800 Straßen-km... 




Rob_68 schrieb:


> Zu den Tagesbeschreibungen in dem veröffentlichten PDF:


Wo gibt's die Strecke als pdf?


----------



## Schwarzwild (4. August 2008)

Unter MTB-Magazin (mountainbike-magazin megatour mega-tour etc.) findet man nichts mit Google, nur Verweise auf diesen Thread oder Müll.

Also noch einmal: 
Wo ist die Tour beschrieben?
PDF?
GPS-Track?
Sonstige Infos?
Wo bleibt der umfassende aktuelle Bericht?
Pics?

Bitte bitte - danke danke!


----------



## Beikomaniac (5. August 2008)

Hallo Rob,

da ich eine abgeänderte Variante der Tour Ende August vorhabe, kommt dein Bericht natürlich gerade recht.

Die von dir beschriebenen hohen Asphaltanteile haben mich schon veranlaßt ein wenig umzuplanen.
Den Asphaltanteil zum Comer See hab ich durch einen Umweg über St. Moritz fast herausoptimiert.
Da ich ab dem Comer See wieder auf die Originalroute zurückkehren will, interessiert mich speziell für das letzte Teilstück (Comer See - Courmayeur) deine Einschätzung zum Asphaltanteil.
Anders ausgedrückt: Wird es ab da erst richtig nervig (wegen dem Verkehr)oder würdest du aufgrund der folgenden Höhepunkte (Gran Paradiso etc.) wieder so fahren.

Eine Alternative wäre bereits nach dem Val Mora der Wien-Nizza Route von Lukas Stoeckli zu folgen die fast parallel weiter nördlich entlang führt und sich später sogar wieder mit der Watzmann - Mont Blanc- Route trifft.

Natürlich ist auch jeder andere aufgerufen, der die Route(n) kennt seine Einschätzung abzugeben.

Cheers
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beikomaniac (5. August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wenn wir ab dem Val Mora auf die Stöckli Route wechseln, glaub ich nicht, daß wir von Berchtesgaden aus starten. Dann wird es doch ein bißchen hart.

Vielleicht kannst du mir noch eine Info für die Übernachtung in Santuario di Oropa zukommen lassen. Die Telnr. steht ja im pdf. 
Meine Frage(n): Ist das ein Klosterhotel? Und wie wars?
Im Netz konnte ich eigentlich keine weiteren Unterkünfte in Oropa selbst finden. D. h. speziell für diese Unterkunft wahrscheinlich: Reservieren!

Ansonsten schreibst du ja, das alles durchweg empfehlenswert ist.
Wäre cool wenn du noch Übernachtungstips (Adressen, Telnr.) für Cogne und Courmayeur hättest.

Servus
Udo


----------



## 13Andi1969 (3. September 2008)

Servus miteinander,

hier ist nach langer Zeit wieder der Andi. Ich habe die Tour jetzt durchgezogen, inkl. Watzmannbesteigung und dann auf dem MTB bis zum Mont Blanc. Muss sagen, es war einfach einzigartig. Ich war vom 10. bis 23 August unterwegs und habe Traumwetter gehabt. Mit Ausnahme am 15.8.08 da war ich vor dem Eisjöchl gestanden und der große Schneefall und Regen ist gekommen. Ein Tag Pause (hat sehr gut getan!!!), am nächsten Tag Traumwetter, ab 2.300 m alles weiß angezuckert -- und dann drüber über das Jöchl. 
Ich bin gut die Hälfte allein unterwegs gewesen und die mittleren 5 Tage hat mich ein Spetzl begleitet. Gefahren bin ich nur nach konentionellen Roadbook und den Karten, die der Achim Zahn empfohlen hat. Es war bestens und kein einziger Verfahrer hat mich aufgehalten. Technisch hatte ich nur einen Durchschlagerplattn am Eisjöchl, sonst gar nichts. Bin mit einem Scott MC 20 unterwegs gewesen. Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25. Und der Rob hat Recht: Nach der Tour ist der Hinterreifen relativ am Ende.
Die Fahrt zum Lago d Orta ist gar nicht so schlimm. Man kann da viel am Fluss Toce entlang fahren. Eine Empfehlung von mir: Am 9. Tag noch rauf nach Quarna sotto und im Hotel Belvedere übernachten (gigantische Aussicht auf den Lago di Orta). Dann ist der 10. Tag viel besser zu fahren. Man hat "nur" 2550 Höhenmeter bis zum Santuario di Oropa und die kann man gut packen. Mir hat es sehr gut getan. Die letzten drei Tage habe ich einfach traumhaft gefunden. Im Gran Paradiso Nationalpark habe ich auch nicht in Cogne übernachtet sondern schon vorher am Rifugio Sogno. Super Lager und gigantisches Essen mit Traumausblicken zum Gran Paradiso. Genau so am 8. Tag. Blos nicht ins sauteure Lugano fahren. Bleibt am Passo di San Lucio an der super Hütte auf der Schweizer Seite. Voll lässig mit Abendsonne über dem Monte Rosa Massiv. Unvergesslich.

Zur Info: Ich habe meine tägliches Roadbook in eine Worddatei kopiert, diese ausgedruckt und die Etappen dann laminiert und am Rahmen eingeklemmt. So bin ich immer schnell dran gekommen und alles ist parat.
Wir sich Fotos ansehen will von der Tour. Auf meiner Homepage www.omnibus-hoeher.de , Button Bildergalerie, dann Mountainbiketouren und dann Transalp 2008, sind ein paar Eindrücke drauf.

Alle Daten habe ich in dem Worddok drauf, wer´s braucht kann´s gern haben.
Viele Grüße und gutes Gelingen
da Andi


----------



## Tobiker (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Habe mich nun auch etwa ein halbes Jahr mit diesem Vorhaben beschäftigt.
Nun soll es Ende August losgehen. Ist denn in den letzten Jahren noch jemand die Tour gefahren und hat eventuell Tipps zu Übernachtungen und Streckenführung?
Die Einträge sind ja doch mittlerweile sehr alt.
Vor allem würde mich interessieren wie das mit dem Transfer nach Chamonix läuft.

Gruß,
Tobias


----------

